# Crypt program at SWMAS Fall workshop



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

I'm doing a program on Crypt plants at the SWMAS Fall workshop near Kalamazoo, MI on the 13th of October. I figured that I would post a note. A flyer for the event is here, scroll down, http://www.swmas.org/events.html.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

